# ABS/Brake Problem - GTI 337



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

The car is a 2002 GTI 337. The cars brakes aren't worn, have been thoroughly bled and m/c has been thoroughly inspected. 
When you are cruising and hit the brakes to come to a normal stop, they work good. If you are in a situation where you have to press them harder than a normal situation would call for or push them hard enough to activate ABS, the brakes lock up and the vehicle skids. The pedal doesn't let go until the vehicle stops. 
The car hasn't been scanned. The ABS light has flickered just 1 time for about 1 second max. Im leaning towards something wrong with ABS but I would figure that it would throw a code. 
Do you guys have any advice? Any info? Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Musspanz (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: ABS/Brake Problem - GTI 337 (Rhein)*

I would check the pressure regulator. For some reason it seems to be building up too much pressure from the extra brake load so that could be it. Hope it helps


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS/Brake Problem - GTI 337 (Musspanz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Musspanz* »_I would check the pressure regulator. For some reason it seems to be building up too much pressure from the extra brake load so that could be it. Hope it helps









The only thing I would comment on about that would be ABS releases brake pressure, doesn't build it.
I would disconnect one of your ABS sensors so the system will fault and deactivate your modulator. Than apply the same type of heavy G braking and see if you get the same issue (although this time understand your 'anti-lock' brakes is only regulated by your foot). 
You may have a 'faulty' signal, which is not enough to trigger a fault, but I think it is strange that your pedal is funky, which makes me wonder what else is funky. Your vehicle shouldn't 'skid' with proper ABS function.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 8:21 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## 3.3.7 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: ABS/Brake Problem - GTI 337 (GTijoejoe)*

Step 1: scan abs module with vag-com


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

brake master cylinder. same problem with me. during panic stops, pedal slams to the floor and locks everything.


----------

